# Falla con un Sony Walkman mp3



## maps963 (May 21, 2009)

Hola que tal amigos, esta vez les pido su ayuda para reparar un sony Walkman mp3 mod. NW-E003F que siempre me manda el mensaje que no hay datos en la memoria, ya lo he formateado muchas veces tanto con el menu del mismo aparato como con la computadora,cuando en la computadora veo el estado de la memoria me aparece quela tengo toda libre (1Gb) pero con un programa hice un respaldo y salieron mas de 100 canciones mas sin embargo sigue apareciendome en la pantalla el letrero de "NO DATA", ayuda por favor !




Gracias


----------



## lobito (May 24, 2009)

¿En que formato estas formateando el mp3 : En NTFS, FAT, FAT32...?


----------



## maps963 (May 25, 2009)

hola que tal, lo he formateado en FAT, si lo formateo en otro sistema el aparato me manda error y con el mismo aparato lo tengo que formatear, pero con la compu lo formateo en FAT


----------



## cesartm (May 25, 2009)

No lo formatees desde windows, sino del propio player, si ya lo hicistes checa el manual de como restaurarlo creo que este tiene un software tal vez mediante este tenga la funcion de formatear via usb la aparato.


----------



## maps963 (May 26, 2009)

lo malo es que no tengo manua lde usuario ni mucho menos un software


----------



## cesartm (May 26, 2009)

http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=NWE002F&upd_id=2351&os_id=7


----------



## maps963 (May 29, 2009)

Muchas gracias ! Te lo agradezco


----------



## maps963 (May 29, 2009)

que tal de nuevo yo, pues ya instale esa actualizacion y pues ya tenia esa version y aun asi la volvi a instalar, pero sigue con la misma falla


----------

